# Wanted: Orange Lake - 2 Bed, 1 week 3/28 or 29



## C Willy (Mar 21, 2015)

My Family and I will by traveling to Florida the week of March 28.  We are looking for a 2 bedroom rental for the week at Orange Lake with check-in on Saturday or Sunday (March 28 or 29).

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## C Willy (Mar 22, 2015)

Still looking......


----------



## JudyS (Mar 23, 2015)

That is the second busiest week of the year (second only to Christmas.) TUG members who rent through the Last Minute Rentals boards are only allowed to ask for a maximum of $700 per week. I don't own at Orange Lake, but I'll bet the annual fees (for utilities, cleaning, etc.) for a two-bedroom there are much more than $700 a week. I doubt someone who has a prime Spring Break reservation will be willing to rent for less than their annual fees. 

I checked IHG's website. Renting directly from the resort will cost $2135 for a two-bedroom for that week.


----------

